# 12ga. Home Defense Ammunition....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

DDUPLEKS HEXOLIT 32 - 2 3/4 12GA

A slug with an extremely enormous impact effect. When hitting the body, the frontal part of the slug instantly increases from 18.5 to 36-38 mm in diameter - this is the largest slug expansion diameter ever known. It creates an entrance hole with a 3.5 cm diameter, hits powerfully with all its expansion area and disintegrates into six symmetric splinters. The splinter cone causes an extensive area of damage. The unified effect of a hydrodynamic and pneumatic shockwave inside the body, along with splinter damage, ensures an unique instant stopping effect with the Hexolit 32 slug, which provides good results even with imperfect hits.

Performance Characteristics

* Effective stopping power for large animals and other living targets
* Suitable for penetration of tires, wheels and other metal parts of the vehicle.
* Penetration of metal plates and other metal parts
* Penetration of plywood and metal walls

Mechanism - Technology

Expanding steel main body of slug with 6 expanding petals in forepart provides fast expansion of the slug and effective transfer of the energy.

Depending on the target slug expands and remains in one piece (hard targets) or fragments (soft and dense targets) impacting large area with splinters and penetrating deep with the main body of slug.

Slug provides effective stopping power and ability to transfer large amounts of energy immediately after hitting the target. If compared with slug and buckshot combination, Hexolit 32S fragments only after hitting the target and delivers the energy to the target without losses during the flight.

Potential targets and applications

* Tactical operations
* Short range combat in jungle, urban area or on ships
* Effective stopping of attacking large animals or other living targets
* Entry - door opening or destruction of walls
* Car stopping
* EOD operations


----------

